# mail : récupération/suppression messages sur serveur



## Judock (19 Mai 2005)

Bonjour,

depuis Mail 2, lors de la relève de ma BAL, Mail ne supprime apparemment plus les messages sur le serveur après récupération.
Que je choisisse "au bout d'une journée" ou "immédiatement" dans les préférences/comptes/avancé/après récupération, supprimer les messages du serveur..., Mail rescanne automatiquement tout le contenu de ma BAL lors de la relève (1 centaine messages depuis qq jours), et réachemine les derniers arrivés.. Dans ma BAL restent donc des messages de plusieurs jours. Il semble qu'il en efface quand même quelques-uns, mais très peu.

Avez-vous des infos à ce sujet ?

Mon compte est un compte pop et je dois passer via un proxy.

Lerci beaucoup...


----------



## Judock (20 Mai 2005)

Alors personne qui peut m'aider ?

Merci...


----------



## Judock (20 Mai 2005)

Petite précision :

si je récupère mes mails avec Entourage (avec les prefs réglées sur "suppression des messages sur serveur), ça marche, les messages sont effacés définitivement du serveur.
Alors pourquoi ça marche avec Entourage et pas avec Mail 2 ?


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (4 Mai 2006)

J'ai actuellement le même problème. Après une visite sur Yahoo, les mails ont bien disparu de chez eux, mais sont récupérés quand même par Mail. Je checke aussi pour trouver une solution et si je la tiens, je te fais savoir.


----------



## ivash (4 Mai 2006)

Judock a dit:
			
		

> Alors personne qui peut m'aider ?
> 
> Merci...




Je seche   ... Me rencarde ...


----------



## da capo (4 Mai 2006)

Avec le bouton droit sur les comptes dans la fenètre principale de Mail : choisir informations
Dans l'onglet "messages sur le serveur" apparait la liste des messages stockés à distance. On peut les y effacer directement.
Le deuxième onglet est un rappel des regles de conservation des messages sur le serveur.

En espérant que cela vous aidera.


----------



## Dos Jones (4 Mai 2006)

Je déplace dans Internet...


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (4 Mai 2006)

Apparemment, ça marche pour l'instant : Mail -> Préférences ensuite tu sélectionnes le compte, puis tu vas dans l'onglet avancé, tu coches "Après réception, supprimer..." et tu cliques sur Supprimer. Ca fonctionne ?


----------



## ivash (4 Mai 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Avec le bouton droit sur les comptes dans la fenètre principale de Mail : choisir informations
> Dans l'onglet "messages sur le serveur" apparait la liste des messages stockés à distance. On peut les y effacer directement.
> Le deuxième onglet est un rappel des regles de conservation des messages sur le serveur.
> 
> En espérant que cela vous aidera.




  Ca c'est vraiment un truc que j'adore chez Apple !!! 

J'en possède depuis 1983 (Apple IIe) et il y a toujours pas une semaine où je ne vais pas apprendre quelque chose de nouveau face auquel je vais dire : " - c'est bien vu quand même !" :love:


----------

